# Gskill Trident Z RGB Standardprofil



## Maze0806 (12. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen meinen neuen PC mit dem Trident Z RGB RAM. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass immer wenn ich den PC neustarte die Beleuchtung erst wieder über die G.Skill Software aktiviert werden muss. Kann man das irgendwie umstellen? Es ist schon ein bisschen nervig, das nach jedem Neustart umzustellen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Dezember 2018)

Der Speicher ist ja Asus Aura Sync fähig und auch Msi Mystic Light sync Ready.
Je nachdem was du für ein Board hast sollte man das über dieses Board dann eben syncronisieren können oder?Hab  kein Bling Bling deshalb nur ins blaue geschossen die Vermutung.


----------



## Maze0806 (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann ihn schon steuern. Es geht nur darum, dass ich immer beim Neustarten des PCs alles neu einstellen muss.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Dezember 2018)

Machst du den Rechner komplett aus,also Stromlos?(Steckerleiste)
Kenne die Software nicht,aber evt. kann man da was anklicken damit es beibehalten wird oder autostart ?


----------



## Cody_GSK (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Maze0806

Normalerweise ist es nicht notwendig die Software manuell zu starten um die Beleuchtungseinstellungen zu aktivieren.

Hast du bevor das Problem das erste mal auftrat irgendeine Software oder ein Spiel installiert? 

Denn in solchen Fällen wird die Beleuchtung beim Windows Start wahrscheinlich von einer anderen Software durch das Laden des jeweiligen Hintergrundprozesses deaktiviert. In Frage kommen also grundsätzlich alle Programme, die eine eigene LED Steuerung besitzen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Maze0806 (17. Dezember 2018)

So. Jetzt hab ich es raus. Mystic Light ist Schuld. Ich konnte auch wenn Mystic Light und die G.Skill Software installiert ist nur über die G.Skill Software steuern. Ich habe jetzt aber die runter, weil ich nicht für jedes einzelne Teil eine extra Software für die RGB Steuerung benutzen will. Ich finde die G.Skill Software besser, aber wie gesagt ist mir das dann zu nervig. Vielleicht kann man ja in Zusammenarbeit mit MSI da mal was machen, dass die Features von eurer Software auch in Mystic Light verfügbar sind.


----------



## st4rk (18. Dezember 2018)

Maze0806 schrieb:


> So. Jetzt hab ich es raus. Mystic Light ist Schuld. Ich konnte auch wenn Mystic Light und die G.Skill Software installiert ist nur über die G.Skill Software steuern. Ich habe jetzt aber die runter, weil ich nicht für jedes einzelne Teil eine extra Software für die RGB Steuerung benutzen will. Ich finde die G.Skill Software besser, aber wie gesagt ist mir das dann zu nervig. Vielleicht kann man ja in Zusammenarbeit mit MSI da mal was machen, dass die Features von eurer Software auch in Mystic Light verfügbar sind.





Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem. Ich nutze Asus Aura. Erkennt auch alle und alles darüber eingestellt. Wenn ich dann den pc neustarte ( also wirklich herunterfahren) und später neu einschalten leuchte die RAM Module wieder in ihren eigenen bunten farben. Die Einstellung blau wird erst wieder angenommen, wenn ich asus aura einmal ausführe.

Verstehe nicht so ganz wie ich das lösen soll. Was genau war deine Lösung? G Skill treiber nehmen dafür oder wie meinst?


----------



## Maze0806 (18. Dezember 2018)

Also ich konnte wenn Mystic Light und die G.Skill Software installiert war den RAM über Mystic Light garnicht steuern. Ich habe dann die G.Skill Software deinstalliert und jetzt geht es. Mystic Light hat halt nicht so viele Funktionen wie die Software von G.Skill. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Aura ist.


----------



## Cody_GSK (20. Dezember 2018)

ASUS Aura enthält den vollen Funktionsumfang von Trident Z RGB Control für die LED Steuerung der Module.

Die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten in Mystic Light werden von MSI mit zukünftigen Updates voraussichtlich noch erweitert.

Ich werde dein Feedback an unsere Softwareentwickler weiter geben.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Diablovr6 (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Problem das nach einem Neustart die Speicher ausgeschaltet sind. Erst über die G-Skill Software kann ich diese wieder einschalten. Komisch ist, dass laut der Software die Speicher eingeschaltet sind. Somit muss ich diese erst ausschalten und dann wieder einschalten.
In MysticLights sind meine Speicher nicht einstellbar als wenn die nicht mit LED versehen wären...


----------



## Cody_GSK (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo

Welches MSI Mainboard verwendest du?

Hattest du Mystic Light, Trident Z RGB Control und eventuell noch andere RGB Software parallel installiert? Generell sollte Mystic Light die Beleuchtungssteuerung der Trident Z RGB unterstützen, je nach Plattform wird jedoch der Hintergrunddienst LightingService von Trident Z RGB Control benötigt, um alle Module ansteuern zu können (die G.SKILL Software muss nur installiert sein, nicht gestartet werden).

Wenn die Module beim Systemstart normal leuchten und die Beleuchtung erst in Windows erlischt, dann wird diese von einer installierten Software deaktiviert, sobald die entsprechende Komponente geladen wurde. In Frage dafür kommt jede Anwendung welche eine eigene LED Steuerung mitbringt, dazu zählen neben den Mainboard LED Suiten auch einige Spiele wie Black Ops 4.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------

